# Chinese SG to join the mavs



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

WTF? This dude is 35 yrs old. 



> Chinese veteran Hu Weidong will soon become a member of the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Dallas Mavs are to meet Hu Weidong in Beijing on August 1 and Donnie Nelson, Mavs coach, will honor Hu with a Mavs jersey numbered eight.
> 
> ...


http://en.chinabroadcast.cn/2241/2005-7-11/[email protected]

I dont know if this is a joke or anything...but...this totaly blows.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Never heard of him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

_Who_? :whofarted


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:|


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Rawse said:


> _Who_? :whofarted


Exactly....

Plus...35 yr old chinese veteran whose been in injury for most of his career or been in injury for a couple of seasons now? What kind of offseason is this?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's some articles about him:



> Star forward Hu Weidong played his best game coming back from injuries, scoring 42 points at home to lead Jiangsu Dragons for a 142-108 win over Nanjing Army in the new season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league on Wednesday.
> 
> Hu, who was voted the Most Valuable Player in the Asian championships in September in Fukuoka, Japan, was 15-23 in the field and converted five out of 10 from behind the arch after the two-time league's MVP was plagued by injury last season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I have felt like we have been missing a continent since we let Wang go.

But really... This must be something that Del conjured up. If he's a bust it's not like we have much in him anyways.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I guess he is Finley's replacement?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Someone should set an age limit on how frickin old some of these players can be just to keep our international loving front office from doing this crap to us. What ever happened to the "french sharp shooter?" I'll tell you what happened he wasted a spot on our roster that could of atleast been filled with someone who is worth a damn and under 30. :upset:

If this is the only move we make this offseason I'm done. Screw the mavs right in the ear cause this makes no sence signing a 35 year old washed up often injured Asian leauge has been. What are we expecting, him to catch his 3rd wind and play at the Asian leauge MVP level he once played at? Even if he can shoot the lights out does anyone think he's athletic enough to play in the NBA? Remeber what Yao looked like coming into the NBA? He was a star in the Asian leauge too. :whatever:


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

stevemc said:


> Remeber what Yao looked like coming into the NBA? He was a star in the Asian leauge too. :whatever:


Remember when Yao punked Bradley? I'd rather take Yao than Disappear Dampier.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Who didn't punk bradley?

Yao is on the upward swing of his career and Dampier is declining, who wouldn't take Yao.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gimmick to sell tickets.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gimmick to sell tickets.


 seriously...how many tickets will you really sell with this guy? Will it even pay for his contract?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> seriously...how many tickets will you really sell with this guy? Will it even pay for his contract?


When the Mavs come to town? Chinese fans will buy the tickets and his jersey will be sold overseas. Marketing is everything with David Stern.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wow, talk about a bunch of over reaction. Everyone needs to reread the quote



> *Now aged 35, Hu is too old to join but the team's gesture will help ease the pain.*


This is a gesture by the Mavs to the player. That is it.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i was just about to say tht lol READ THE WHOLE ARTICLE it was only a gesture


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This was the Mavs big off-season plans. A gesture to an old Chinese SG. I know I am satisfied now that they have done everything possible to improve this team.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

a way to get money, and also makes the Mavs look good with the chinese populous


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Gesture or not we have better things to do than please a communist nation.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

stevemc said:


> Gesture or not we have better things to do than please a communist nation.


Better things to do, sure, like make over reactive posts on basketballboards.net.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> Better things to do, sure, like make over reactive posts on basketballboards.net.


 "We"- The Mavs

Other teams are atleast in the headlines for their offseason activites, the Mavs on the other hand... this is all we have to show for. BS if you ask me.

The only thing this is going to do is sell his jersey in the far East... We should be more worried about winning out west than selling anything out in the East.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

im kinda glad we are out of the headlines that tends to be the preserve of jokey, novelty teams like the knicks how often do u see the spurs in the headlines or the pistons (excluding the larry brown thing)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Chinese SG huh?

Got rice?


----------

